# Another good use for eBike



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I found another use for eBikes. We were doing some shuttle drops on our analog bikes the other day and had to do one more drop ....so








we ended up with both trucks at the top and it was getting late so just left them there. This morning I went and fetched one.... after managing a couple more fun techy descents of course. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

Two trucks AND an ebike? 

That's like two double cheeseburgers AND a diet coke.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

KRob said:


> I found another use for eBikes. We were doing some shuttle drops on our analog bikes the other day and had to do one more drop ....so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I can say is I wish I had that kind of terrain right outside my garage vs. living in the middle of Central Valley CA


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

D. Inoobinati said:


> Two trucks AND an ebike?
> 
> That's like two double cheeseburgers AND a diet coke.


Right? Feeling blessed. We actually had three trucks but one buddy had to take off before the last run. ..... and the eBike is my wife's. I just borrow it occasionally to, you know, retrieve my truck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Jack7782 said:


> All I can say is I wish I had that kind of terrain right outside my garage vs. living in the middle of Central Valley CA


It's not for everyone (and that's why everyone doesn't live here), but I like it and it certainly has tons of open terrain right out the front door. I have so much to explore that isn't easily accessible with the analog bike.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

